# If I put root tabs in Sand will it be enough?



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm heavily considering using sand for a 33 gallon project. If I use root tabs, will it be a good enough substrate to grow DHG and other rooted plants?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes it will. Just be sure to replace them whenever it is due.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> Yes it will. Just be sure to replace them whenever it is due.


How about with more demanding plants like HC? I've never actually seen a journal of someone growing HC on sand.. Not that it's necessarily in my plans, just wondering... I mean I plan on fertilizing the water column and adding the necessary root tabs.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

With HC I'd recommend what you're intending, i.e. dosing ferts into the water column as well as using root tabs.
However, I haven't used HC for a long while, and don't know how successful you'll be growing it in sand.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

discuspaul said:


> With HC I'd recommend what you're intending, i.e. dosing ferts into the water column as well as using root tabs.
> However, I haven't used HC for a long while, and don't know how successful you'll be growing it in sand.


Do you think Hairgrass would be okay in sand? I find it to be much less demanding.. I really want the sand look but don't want to short change my potential to grow plants.. Per your discus tank, I shouldn't be in too bad of a spot i don't think.

Another part of me wants to play it extra safe and just go with Eco Complete.. I kind of like the way sand makes the tank look very natural and almost part Salt water.. Not that salt water is better just a nice aesthetic to add..


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

discuspaul said:


> With HC I'd recommend what you're intending, i.e. dosing ferts into the water column as well as using root tabs.
> However, I haven't used HC for a long while, and don't know how successful you'll be growing it in sand.


My next question will be fairly ridiculous. Is all crud particularly visible in a bad way with sand bottoms? I'm wondering if it will be visible everytime my angel fish goes to the bathroom.. I assume with adequate waterchanges and up keep this should not be a major issue right? Or maybe I just need to take the time to potty train my Angel..


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

It's not a problem at all Drew, so long as you're prepared to rid your tank of any detritus build-up by doing reasonably regular, i.e. more than once weekly vacs of the sand.
Please see my response to your recent PM for further detail.
And that wasn't a ridiculous question at all.
Wish I could potty train my discus, which I suspect are bigger 'poopers' than Angels. LOL


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

discuspaul said:


> It's not a problem at all Drew, so long as you're prepared to rid your tank of any detritus build-up by doing reasonably regular, i.e. more than once weekly vacs of the sand.
> Please see my response to your recent PM for further detail.
> And that wasn't a ridiculous question at all.
> Wish I could potty train my discus, which I suspect are bigger 'poopers' than Angels. LOL


Hmm.. I saw your pm response. Thank you. I will probably follow up with another question soon. So I would need to do above weekly water changes. Roughly 2x per week? I average about 1.5 waterchanges per week, but have been known to slip from time to time..

If this will result in visible fish waste, I will have to take this into consideration.. So much to consider!


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

not gonna lie. part of the reason i ditched my white pfs substrate for black diamond was poop from 9 breeder-sized angels made it too much a maintenance pita.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

zenche said:


> not gonna lie. part of the reason i ditched my white pfs substrate for black diamond was poop from 9 breeder-sized angels made it too much a maintenance pita.


Yeah, I had sand before and vaguely remember that anything out of place was noticeable with a sand bottom. I was in highschool at the time and didn't care. But living with my gf and her being new to tanks.. I don't want to have a messy tank if I get a little lazy.

The optimistic planted tank keeper in me thinks Sand could look great and all I have to do is remember regular WC. The realistic planted tank keeper 6 months into this project however.. He loves the couch after work.. Decisions decisions!


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

haha, yea. i'm fine with weekly w/c and cleaning on weekends...but i can't handle weekdays after work.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

DrewWoodside said:


> Yeah, I had sand before and vaguely remember that anything out of place was noticeable with a sand bottom. I was in highschool at the time and didn't care. But living with my gf and her being new to tanks.. I don't want to have a messy tank if I get a little lazy.
> 
> The optimistic planted tank keeper in me thinks Sand could look great and all I have to do is remember regular WC. The realistic planted tank keeper 6 months into this project however.. He loves the couch after work.. Decisions decisions!


in my 75g tank with an fx5, nothing settles to the sand. The goal here should be filtration that is adequate to remove the "crap" from the water....


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

DrewWoodside said:


> Hmm.. I saw your pm response. Thank you. I will probably follow up with another question soon. So I would need to do above weekly water changes. Roughly 2x per week? I average about 1.5 waterchanges per week, but have been known to slip from time to time..
> 
> If this will result in visible fish waste, I will have to take this into consideration.. So much to consider!


I'm not necessarily suggesting you do more than one water change a week, but it would be ideal if you could vac the sand more than once a week.
Should take no more than 5 -10 minutes, with a water to-up to replace what you've vacced out.
And of course it all depends on how heavily, or lightly, your tank is stocked, and with what species of fish.
Large fish such as Angels, Discus, Plecos, etc. will produce much more noticeable waste, whereas smaller specimens would allow you to clean up less frequently. Really not a problem, even for us somewhat 'lazy' or 'forgetful' people. lol


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

zenche said:


> not gonna lie. part of the reason i ditched my white pfs substrate for black diamond was poop from 9 breeder-sized angels made it too much a maintenance pita.


I'd likely feel the same way if I didn't find the time to do the necessary vacs to keep it looking good. The truth is, though, that black substrate needs/could use the cleaning just as much (as often) as the white, but we tend not to do it, just 'cause we can't see the waste. lol


----------



## Gtdad2 (Nov 21, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> I'd likely feel the same way if I didn't find the time to do the necessary vacs to keep it looking good. The truth is, though, that black substrate needs/could use the cleaning just as much (as often) as the white, but we tend not to do it, just 'cause we can't see the waste. lol


agreed


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> in my 75g tank with an fx5, nothing settles to the sand. The goal here should be filtration that is adequate to remove the "crap" from the water....


that's quite impressive. you must have a LOT of flow throughout your tank. i've got a Fluval G6 and a Eheim 2215 on my 75G and can't pull that off.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

zenche said:


> that's quite impressive. you must have a LOT of flow throughout your tank. i've got a Fluval G6 and a Eheim 2215 on my 75G and can't pull that off.


Not really that much, just how you aim it.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

OverStocked said:


> Not really that much, just how you aim it.


I have your complete solution and root tabs. IYO would I be able to grow a full carpet of DHG or HC over sand if I use those tabs and dose the water column? Assuming all other parameters are correct, lighting etc..


----------



## bruinhd (Oct 10, 2011)

I was trying to do hairgrass in Tahitian moon sand for half a year with just root tabs and co2 and it was not really working. I think the sand was kinda tough for the roots to establish in.


----------

